# Cree spice models.



## ianfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone know if Cree spice models exist?

Tried google - some of the Cree links won't even open!

I'm using LTspice - it can read Pspice files.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 29, 2012)

The Luxeon III modes could work decently and that is bundled with LTSpice. The Vf would be a high compared to the Crees, but the overall properties should be similar (both are high power LEDs, except the Luxeon is old).

I've only dabbled with spice though, so someone with more experience would know more.


----------



## ianfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> The Luxeon III modes could work decently and that is bundled with LTSpice. The Vf would be a high compared to the Crees, but the overall properties should be similar (both are high power LEDs, except the Luxeon is old).
> 
> I've only dabbled with spice though, so someone with more experience would know more.



Thanks.

Cree seem to use their own unique simulation system, I thought of Luxeon - still searching.

Basically any model for a typical 3W white LED would do for simulating buck converter experiments.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 29, 2012)

IIRC, there is a Luxeon I and Luxeon III (or similar) model in LTspice already, at least the version I have has Lumileds/Luxeon on there (got it a few months ago).


----------



## ianfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> IIRC, there is a Luxeon I and Luxeon III (or similar) model in LTspice already, at least the version I have has Lumileds/Luxeon on there (got it a few months ago).



Presumably I'd have to know the type numbers before I could pick them out of the component selector - I've raided the Farnell power LED selection for PDFs, hopefully some part numbers will coincide, that way I'll also be able to see what I'm looking at.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Here are the ones I have:
LXHL-BW02, Luxeon 1, (datasheet)
LXK2-PW14, Luxeon K2, (datasheet)
W5AP-LZMZ-5K8L, Osram Diamond Dragon, (datasheet) <- for some reason, this is under Lumileds

Not sure what colors those are though.

I placed an LED component in LTSpice, went to "Pick new diode", sorted the diodes by type (LED, schottky etc.), and looked for one that could take a decent amount of current (more then 100 mA).


----------



## ianfield (Nov 30, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> Here are the ones I have:
> LXHL-BW02, Luxeon 1, (datasheet)
> LXK2-PW14, Luxeon K2, (datasheet)
> W5AP-LZMZ-5K8L, Osram Diamond Dragon, (datasheet) <- for some reason, this is under Lumileds
> ...



Thanks.

Possibly a better strategy is invoke component in LTspice and copy down the LED numbers from the list, that way I can narrow the datasheet search to what LTspice has in standard.dio.

Yesterdays search turned up an upgraded standard.dio - a lot of the additions were Russian, but also an enhanced choice of Western parts.

Of all things there was a LED rated at 20A!


----------



## Over_the_hill (Dec 9, 2012)

Cree does publish some SPICE models - for the XP-G, XP-G2, XP-E, XP-E2, XM-L, XB-D and probably others. Those are the ones I've used in LTSPICE.

Here's an example. Starting at the Cree.com home page, click on these:
Components and Modules
Document Library

On the documents page, look up an LED, say the XP-E2. There's a section called Design Files. There, tucked in among a long list of optical models for ray tracing programs, is a file called

XP-E2 SPICE (txt) (1KB)

It contains this.
* Cree XLAMP XP-E2 LED
* Model valid for 100mA to 1000mA & Tj=25C
.MODEL XP-E2 D
+ IS=5.01824E-16
+ N=3.36413016
+ RS=0.244130334
+ XTI=40.92995615
+ EG=2.5000

Edit it into LTSPICE's file format:

.model XPE2 D (IS=5.01824E-16 N=3.36413016 RS=0.244130334 XTI=40.92995615 EG=2.5000 Vpk=5 Iave=1000m mfg=Cree type=LED)

And it will then work in LTSPICE.


----------



## ianfield (Dec 10, 2012)

Over_the_hill said:


> Cree does publish some SPICE models - for the XP-G, XP-G2, XP-E, XP-E2, XM-L, XB-D and probably others. Those are the ones I've used in LTSPICE.
> 
> Here's an example. Starting at the Cree.com home page, click on these:
> Components and Modules
> ...



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Thanks - I'll check that out.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Over_The_Hill, I'll check it out.


----------

